# Hard drive not showing in ASUS bios



## sidewinder767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Have new ASUS Motherboard Max Hero XI and I installed new Samsung SSD and W/10. Ran and installed all drivers and the PC worked rebooting and installing for the day. Went to sleep turned PC on and "NO HARD DRIVE" showing up in bios. Reset bios to factory UEFI defaults and still Boot drive NOT showing up except the USB with w/10 on it. I changed all the SATA cables an still same problem. Tried different SATA cables and SATA ports but still not showing in bios. Unplugged power to the W/10 SSD while in bios and reboot will some time make it show again but after reboot it is gone once again. have 850watt PSU so there should be no power problems. I9k chip installed with new Corsair ram.Just sent back a WS Z390 Motherboard for same problem. This can not be happening with both motherboards. I must have a setting or some other problem I am missing. Please help...Afraid to turn this thing off again...LOL.....UGGGG

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200711122918.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900KF CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12, CPU Count: 16
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti
Hard Drives: C: 1862 GB (1367 GB Free); D: 931 GB (461 GB Free); E: 2794 GB (456 GB Free); F: 2794 GB (230 GB Free); G: 1863 GB (60 GB Free); H: 2793 GB (1493 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO (WI-FI), ver Rev 1.xx, s/n 190754206301447
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## sidewinder767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Found the problem as it was insufficient power supply and not getting enough power at boot.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for posting the solution. Can you tell which power supplies they were and which one worked please ?


----------



## yautjadreads (Jul 22, 2020)

What did you do exactly to fix this issue?? I am not very tech savvy when it comes to PC's.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

yautjadreads said:


> What did you do exactly to fix this issue?? I am not very tech savvy when it comes to PC's.


The OP posted the answer in post #2


----------



## sidewinder767 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ok..... I was using 850 EVGA Power supply. But I was running a 2080 TI water cooled a I9 water cooled and high app fans and a few old sata hard drives it simply was not enough power at boot up to see my SSD hard drive evidently because I had a old power supply available and plugged in all of my hard Drives and fans powered it up 1st then hit the power on my computer and now it works fine every time. So keeping power on the boot drive and other drives with the other power supply before I boot fixed the issue permanently. I have been using this method for the last couple weeks and had no more issues. I will invest in a 1300 W power supply when I come up with the money because they're not cheap. I came to this conclusion because the drive would show up after I unplugged the power and plugged it Back Into PC while in bios mode And then Reboot it. I'm usually very good at trouble solving but this one was a bit Of a pain i* t** a**. Good luck all hope this helps. An I forgot how much power a I9 can take also. Wow 100 watts at idel at times. And I have water cooling on both the GPU an CPU. So that's pulling alot of power.....not enough for the 850 power supply.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for posting your solution in detail.


----------



## yautjadreads (Jul 22, 2020)

I think I found out that my hard drive just took a crap :/

So I will just have to buy a new one unfortunately


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

*yautjadreads : *if you would like help with your hard drive problem please start a new thread in the Hardware forum.


----------

